# I know you'll all think I'm a prude ........



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

but, the language is starting to get a bit out of hand. There are young readers on these forums, and while some of the joking and double entendres may be above their head, outright cussing is not. Call me a fuddy duddy, but that's what I see.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

PB I'm with you....agree 100%


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

You're a fuddy duddy. But I do agree with you. Usually decorum dictates using wingdings for letters, and most here abide by it. Its unfortunate that some cannot use their brains enough to form meaningful words.


----------



## goose327 (Jun 11, 2001)

I agree wholeheartedly, I have a herd of grandkids looking over my shoulder about half the time. I haven't seem alot of it, but that last comment my our favorite female canine was over the top. Besides, I think poop sounds funnier that s*%$ anyway.


OH, and yes, youre a fuddy duddy.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Dogsailors comment wasn't the only one and that's why I found it troubling.

I though, have no problem being a fuddy duddy. <G>


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I've tried to keep what I say rated G...since my better half would have liked it that way...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

It's not being a prude, but being polite. While I curse with the best of them on a job site, when the client is around, or in the store, or anywhere else among mixed company, especially around children I watch my language.

A slipped word in speech is somewhat understandable, but there's no such thing a a word slipping out in typed speech. That's just plain rude and disrespectful.

Charlie


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> I've tried to keep what I say rated G...since my better half would have liked it that way...


Thats nice SD. My better half does not swear unless it is REALLY serious, like she cuts herself with a knife. Its a nice character feature in a woman.

And I will admit that my language here has been less than stellar sometimes, so I will be more carefull.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Let's not go too far in that direction. I mean, it's fun to swear. Nothing better than a well-placed four-letter word.
SH


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

sailhog said:


> Let's not go too far in that direction. I mean, it's fun to swear. Nothing better than a well-placed four-letter word.
> SH


SH...the "gentelman's code" here is to use #$%&/( or ***** for some words.

Some mild wording can be tolerated...but blunt BOLD SWEARING is not nice, polite or appropriate.

I too like to swear...some times a word might have slipped...but here...we generally watch the level....

Today it was waaay out side the field...

PB is absolutely right.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Can I still say "you're an ass and full s#*@t"?


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

She has to be gone now. Just a matter of time before Cam dismisses her.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

BTW John... asking that people use common courtesy and refrain from unnecessary foul language is not being prudish... it is being polite... Asking Ian to change his avatar might be prudish...but then again I liked his old avatar better...  There is never an excuse for rudeness is something my wife use to tell me... often when it was me being rude unnecessarily...


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Guiletta,
Can you direct me to the offending threads?

Bestfriend,
I'm reporting you to the admin. for your filthy comment. That was way out of line.
SH


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

It was directed at you, be sure to tell them that too!       
(extra smileys)


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

bestfriend,
Okay, that does it. now I'm calling the police. I'm really upset. okay, I've got a busy signal. Apparently they have more pressing business. wait, I have someone. whoa! They told me to get lost. they told me to go ffff... These police really have filthy mouths.
SH


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

SH..

here you go..http://www.sailnet.com/forums/general-discussion/29968-attitude-difference-6.html

Bestfriend was joking with something we had going on a few weeks ago...he was not offending you...


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

As one of the main offenders in this area it's a subject that I have thought about, funnily enough.

On the one hand I agree that we should watch our language around kids but on the other this is a forum predominantly aimed at and populated by adults. I'm not convinced that it is a place for kids anyway. Swearing as such I don't have a problem with but reference to, particularly , female sexual organs, posts that incite bigotry and personal insults in general and against others family members in particular would be valid areas of complaint, I'd reckon.

Not trying to start a verbal stoush here, Gui's boy posts here and I suppose there are others ( Max ?) lurking about but still I'm not convinced by arguments for censorship. In no way am I suggesting kids should be banned, not at all, but within reason I think they and their parents have to deal with the fact that it is an adult forum. 

The other issue is the nature of some posts. I threw a thing into one of the threads last night about the sexual misadventures of a certain wombat that I must admit I have second thoughts about. The post itself was actually an urban myth that I lifted from the Darwin Awards web site and modified to suit the Marsupial theme but even so I think it probably sailed too close to the wind. 

Anyway, while I won't completely modify my language to suit others, I will ensure that I keep an eye on it. Like the humour issue, it's not all black and white but as adults we can surely look to ourselves and impose a measure of self censorship.

Maybe even have a be kind to the French week ?


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

SH - can you wait until I get off work? No, better yet, wait till I have had a few manhattans at the bar, then call PD. I might make the news!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

tdw said:


> Maybe even have a be kind to the French week ?


Now you're asking too much. 

Charlie


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Guilietta,
I know bestfriend was joking. You are all a great deal of fun, but if we were taking a straw poll here, I would have to agree with Mr. Wombat. I have little ones, and I watch my mouth like a mother-**** around them. However, I hold a different standard for obscenity when it comes to the written word apart from the image. That said, all joking aside, I respect all of your opinions.
Sailhog


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

> Maybe even have a be kind to the French week ?


Is there no end to the madness... the insanity of it all.... _<runs screaming into the night>_


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

bestfriend said:


> SH - can you wait until I get off work? No, better yet, wait till I have had a few manhattans at the bar, then call PD. I might make the news!


You're one sophisticated dude!
SH


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

I have to agree. I recently, before this thread started, went back and edited some of my own posts. While I have no problem personally with whatever language gets used, it is only right to be a bit more careful in mixed company. Though I have to confess when some dog lovin' #%$$#^@ makes ##%*%& comments about kids it is very hard to hold back.

BTW- I can't abide by beig nice to the french. As far as that goes, it's still open season.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> SH...the "gentelman's code" here is to use #$%&/( or ***** for some words.
> 
> Some mild wording can be tolerated...but blunt BOLD SWEARING is not nice, polite or appropriate.


I find the ones that raise my ire will get the benefit of my high school Latin, which is far filthier than any Anglo-Saxonisms.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

T34C said:


> Though I have to confess when some dog lovin' #%$$#^@ makes ##%*%& comments about kids it is very hard to hold back.


I didn't catch the comments about children. But I would agree that mixing it up with kids is off limits.
SH


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Upsidedown....

lets see. 

First I wanto you to know that I do want my son to know the words and I don't mind him swear with his friends. (he sails with a whole bunch of kids 1 mile off the coast and I can guarantee you that they talk pretty dirty when the "rub" each other). I am not raising a wimp...

However....I do not want him to swear near me, his mother or other relatives. Its a way of me as a father to keep his attitude and and correctness as a child in front of his father/educator/example...so...It wouln't be fare for me to demand he does not swear, when I can't lead by example. When I mean I I am including those in my relationship circle, be personal or over here.

I have given a lot of tought if I should allow him here in the first place, and have actually mentioned that the day I have introduced him to you guys, as you may remember.

I knew the language contents, and the level of exposure one might get here to say...less appropriate photos....

However....this is a sail forum, with NO mention to ages, sailing has no age. It is not a forum for over exposed adult content...that you need a porn site....

Fred has all it is requierd to be a member here...he sails (which some here don't), and can write. He has as much right to be here as me, you or saildog lady...given...

HOWEVER....deliberate, exposed rude and absolutely out of context verbage is not going to enrich the site, on the contrary.

example...your anal wombat, was written in a semi-dirty but clean manner...not at all offensive unless you are gay....I wouldn't mind Fred reading it..

But when a lady comes here and BOLD tells a member to F*** OFF that is way out of line.

So we're okm to complaint abut joking and all as we did last week, but we are not ok to comp+laint about language contenst??

So some are sons others are only stepsons???

We are all equal here, you have your rights, I have mine and Fred has his...

WE NEED TO LIVE IN SOCIETY...that is the price..

I will continue to let him come here and read/post about sailing...the objective of the site...I will barr him..the moment I see this has lowered too much...

Please lets not lower the value we get here...as with the joking there needs to be balance, and I understood that....same I ask is you all understand I am asking the same with the verbal content..

Not too dry, but not too flooded either


----------



## dogsailors (Jan 11, 2007)

Foul langauge? Dude thats not cool. FACT 4 out of 5 children are solicited on the internet.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

I keep hearing something? What is that noise?


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

dogsailors said:


> Foul langauge? Dude thats not cool. FACT 4 out of 5 children are solicited on the internet.


Is this a confession or a FACT. If it's a confession, you're a busy dude.
SH


----------



## dogsailors (Jan 11, 2007)

Do you really care if wombat is gay?


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

dogsailors said:


> Do you really care if wombat is gay?


Nope. What does that have to do with the price of tea in china?
SH


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Nope, didn't hear a thing.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Dogsailors,

I will not reply to you again...so don't bother replying to me. Or my kid, after I asked you twice.

1) I treated you with respect, on your original post...far more than you did for me.
2) I am not a Dude...and I am sure I take care of my son...much better than you do take care of your dogs...I don't force him into the boat
3) My son's presence in the net, is controlled by me, or my wife, and in this particular case (yes its true) by Camaraderie, the moderator. So, my son's risk to soliciting is pretty well controlled. 
4) You have the might and the bravery of being out of range to express yourself with foul language on a sailing forum...bad....he has the might of being a kid that sails, and proudly represents his country...you....well lets leave it there.

I will not reply to you any more...I wish you a good life, and may you never cross me....


----------



## dogsailors (Jan 11, 2007)

Giulietta said:


> Upsidedown....
> 
> example...your anal wombat, was written in a semi-dirty but clean manner...not at all offensive unless you are gay....I wouldn't mind Fred reading it..
> .
> ...


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Sounds like dogsailors is a freak of one sort or another. Is this impression correct?
SH


----------



## dogsailors (Jan 11, 2007)

Thou shall not reply


----------



## goose327 (Jun 11, 2001)

Somebody needs to put the bottle down for the evening and get some sleep. It aint G, it aint SH or SD or tdw or BF, or me, wonder who it could be. She loves us, why else would she keep coming back for more.

Wombats GAY!?!?


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

dogsailors said:


> Thou shall not reply


Apparently this impression is correct.
Sailhog


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I know of at least 3 or 4 kids that have their own account here. How well they are monitored by their parents, I can't say, except for Giu's. But I have no doubt that many look over Daddy's shoulder at times, and that is what prompted this post.

Personally, if you go back over all my posts, you won't find more than an occasional damn. I do that by choice, and out of respect for the other people who populate this board. Now, when I'm working on the boat, by myself, that is a whole 'nother ball game. But when I am in the company of others, I was raised to be polite, and it's something I do believe in.

I don't expect everyone to live by the standards I choose, but as I've said before, there is a certain obligation to try to maintain a civil discourse. That doesn't mean cenorship, it simply means acting with a sense of tact and decorum. Something which as supposedly intelligent people, we shouldn't find so difficult. After all, we aren't politicans. <G>


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

One question Dogsailors. If we so offended you, and treated you with such disrespect, and you were so hurt by your treatment here... why are you still here??

You have a very foul mouth, were rude to people who had the audacity to give their honest opinions-which didn't jive with your own very self-centered idea of how things should be...you've insulted many of the long time residents of this forum and ticked off one of the forums moderators...generally unwise... and spewed vitriolic things about your treatment here on other sailing forums.

*If you don't like it here... please go. 
*
If you want to stay...then you really have to play nice with the people who are here. 
*
Even a five-year-old can generally understand this concept...and if you can't-what does that say about your mental capacities...

*Maybe, compared to you, your two bull terriers are geniuses... but that is setting the bar awfully low...in fact, it is burying the bar.


----------



## jimmyb116 (Feb 20, 2007)

*like a bunch of children*

I belong to the SJ24 yahoo web site as i am an sj24 owner and active user they are obviously much better behaved than this group as there is never [email protected]#$%^&* language on there site.

J Betts 38 years old


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Dogsailors - let me put this as politely as possible. You have some issues you need to deal with. Possibly even psychiatric help is in order. Like many who are unskilled in the art of debate, you fixate on one point, and then beat it to death, as if by sheer repeatition, you'll somehow make some obscure point.

As I mentioned before, if you actually plan to cruise, you better see about some real attitude adjustment, because what you have displayed to this point does not fall within the dictates of leaving a clean wake.


----------



## dogsailors (Jan 11, 2007)

I am not a Dude...and I am sure I take care of my son...much better than you do take care of your dogs.




Very Admirable Dude


----------



## donrr1 (Oct 25, 2002)

It seems spring will come none too soon around here....

I will take no more liberties with my emotions nor your levels of social awareness, please forgive my transgressions. I love the charicature of this place and don't want to harm it.

Don


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

jimmyb116 said:


> I belong to the SJ24 yahoo web site as i am an sj24 owner and active user they are obviously much better behaved than this group as there is never [email protected]#$%^&* language on there site.
> 
> J Betts 38 years old


Jim-

It would probably be best not to take the actions and provocations of a single user on this forum out of context. Have you been on this forum and actually read some of the threads on it? If not, I would highly recommend that you do so before judging the people here.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I would have to say, at this point, the proper course of action is to make use of the ignore feature found in the user control panel. It seems obvious that Dogsailors are merely intent on martyrdom at this point and wish to be kicked off. Much better to just ignore them and let them wither away I do believe. (This, despite the fact we will then miss out on their continued enlightened conversation)


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

For the benefit of those who do not know. There is an IGNORE function available to you in the USER CP menu at the top of each page. If you do not want to read or respond to a particular member(s).


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

donrr1 said:


> It seems spring will come none too soon around here....
> Don


Cut my legs off and call me Shorty... That's it! Took my in-laws out yesterday for a sale and actually had a wonderful time. Came home, drank one can less than I usually do, (EDITED CAM...over the line even with the asterisks Hog)Had a great day all the way around. Feel nice 'n' sane. Southern lats are good.
SH


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

There is a really great little button - "ignore" - that you can use when an idiot consistently posts things that drive you round the bend....it blocks their posts from showing up on your screen...


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

I know what I think. It seems we spent or at the very least feels like we did. We wasted a week talking about dogs & horses on boats, rather then sailing and boats.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

There's a reason why the phrase "curse like a sailor" came to being. And if that's confined to the boat, that's not a problem. But if you start cursing up a storm in the club after a days sail, you'll probably be asked to tone it down or to leave. Just think of this forum as the club. 

I would like to keep this place child friendly, so my kids can participate if they choose.

Charlie


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Sailingdog:*


> it is being polite... Asking Ian to change his avatar might be prudish...but then again I liked his old avatar better


Ok, Ok, I guess it's a little "cheeky" but not more than you'll see on any beach here in So Cal, less than in Spain and France, and Portugal? Well Portugal,. . . . too much hair.

I'm interviewing a new model, and maybe have a new one next week. If you really want me to change, Ok, no problems, I have a new case of Kleenex for all the tears


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Point taken - there is no need to actually use profanity - symbols can suffice - I, for one, am suitably chastised.....


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

dogsailors said:


> Do you really care if wombat is gay?


Probably not but maybe I do !! Hell, Ms Wombat probably does as well.

Admission - No I'm not but I've slept with a kangaroo who is.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

ianhlnd said:


> *Sailingdog:*
> 
> Well Portugal,. . . . too much hair.


Where did you get this idea??


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

G- I think it may have had something to do with this:


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Been there. Lived in Spain for 4 years and went to Lisbon really frequently. The hairiest women in the world are in Lages, Azores. Did a delivery to the Med about 12 yrs ago, and I was really scared by the women there. They had more face hair than abraham lincoln. You just wanted to reach out an pull on their chin to see if it was real. I'm not talking fuzz, really long curlies.

They told me Portugeese men like hairy women. I mean like you can braid their underarms. Am I wrong?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

ahhh.....a real English dog...I understand....

who else is in love with a dog, other than "dances with dogs"???


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

This ain't Disneyland, folks. It's a forum designed for and used by adults, primarily. If you don't want little Johnny to read some salty language, don't let him play on the internet. The rest of us shouldn't be expected to babysit your kids. And I guarantee they're hearing (and using) far worse language every day on the playground than is found here.

Just my $.02.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

ianhlnd said:


> Been there. Lived in Spain for 4 years and went to Lisbon really frequently. The hairiest women in the world are in Lages, Azores. Did a delivery to the Med about 12 yrs ago, and I was really scared by the women there. They had more face hair than abraham lincoln. You just wanted to reach out an pull on their chin to see if it was real. I'm not talking fuzz, really long curlies.
> 
> They told me Portugeese men like hairy women. I mean like you can braid their underarms. Am I wrong?


Spain is one thing, Portugal another...Lisbon is in Portugal....not Spain...

Lages in the Azores is in the Atlantic, not in the Med...are you sure you delivered to the right person/place??? 

Italian old women (not the young ones) French (all of them) and german (some) are really hairy.....Portuguese women are really freaked out about hair..they remove it all...

We don't like the hairy ones...believe me.

May I suggest www.earth.google.com...search for Lisbon, lages and med....  

Delivery huh???? of what??? cookies???


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Fstbttms said:


> This ain't Disneyland, folks. It's a forum designed for and used by adults, primarily. If you don't want little Johnny to read some salty language, don't let him play on the internet. The rest of us shouldn't be expected to babysit your kids. And I guarantee they're hearing (and using) far worse language every day on the playground than is found here.


I don't remember ever seeing anthing on anypart of this website from the current owners, or the previous owners that said it was directed toward adults primarily. It does look a little like Disneyland some days around here. I don't think anyone has ask for a babysitter, just common courtesy.

BTW- How do you suppose those kids on the playground learned those words in the first place?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Gui: *Lages in the Azores is in the Atlantic, not in the Med...are you sure you delivered to the right person/place???*

Yeah, we delivered to the royal yacht club in Palmas (de Majorca) nice non-hairy women there.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

ianhlnd said:


> Gui: *Lages in the Azores is in the Atlantic, not in the Med...are you sure you delivered to the right person/place???*
> 
> Yeah, we delivered to the royal yacht club in Palmas (de Majorca) nice non-hairy women there.


That explains a guy that I would say...12 years ago..was on the news as he had bought a catalina and it was not delivered to his town in the Azores....  

Everyone blamed on the Catalina's lack of qualities to cross the Atlantic.....we were wrong...

You gave the boat to some Spanish guy 2000 miles further West of Lages, Azores!!!  

Let me locate the guy!!


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

T34C said:


> I don't remember ever seeing anthing on anypart of this website from the current owners, or the previous owners that said it was directed toward adults primarily.


You are grasping at straws and you know it. For example, take a look at the ads that dot this page. Sailing for singles, bareboat charters, expensive electronics and sailmakers. I don't see much of anything on this web site aimed at 12-year-olds, do you?



T34C said:


> It does look a little like Disneyland some days around here. I don't think anyone has ask for a babysitter, just common courtesy.
> 
> BTW- How do you suppose those kids on the playground learned those words in the first place?


This is a place for adult conversation (mostly about sailboats. ) That doesn't mean we should be discussing Ron Jeremy's filmography, but neither does it mean we should sanitize the content. And the kiddies on the playground didn't learn to cuss from spending time in this forum, that's for sure. They learned it from their friends and parents.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Fst...I don't believe what is being criticized is what is said, but HOW it is said...

Off course the kids know it, as I said...but we joke here with second meanings (that I sometimes as a foreigner don't understand), that they don't understand, or are subtle enough.

The critique was to the way a member used the F*** Y** word so bluntly and in a foul manner.

That is what was discussed.

I am aware of some contents here....but if we can minimize the bad wording...that would be better, don't you think???

For your info...the site is for sailors and sailing related people is it not??


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

*For example, take a look at the ads that dot this page. Sailing for singles, bareboat charters, expensive electronics and sailmakers. I don't see much of anything on this web site aimed at 12-year-olds, do you?*

I see things aimed at people who sail and want to spend some money. No age limits on that. They are also happy to take add money from any source too. This site is a marketing tool aimed at anyone interested.

*And the kiddies on the playground didn't learn to cuss from spending time in this forum, that's for sure*

Agreed, but they did learn it from someone that wasn't willing to temper what they say in mixed company.

Fst- I'm not discounting what you said, but weather we like it or not there is a wide range of people on this site. I for one would like to try and set a good example. (Believe it or not.)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

No Alex, it was there I met my 3rd X Mrs. Ian, The best 4 months of my life, and then she started to stop waxing, then I found out she wasn't really Majorihina, but was from Estoril, said it was the custom in her homeland, that once married, they let it all out. Went from 45 kilos to over 65 (in only 4 mos). I took off before she exploded!

Then again, in Porto Alegre Brasil, I met a beautiful lady who became the 4th X Mrs. Ian. Absolutely beautiful lady, misthao(sp), with money from cane! But then those lamb chops started growing and I hit the road. Get a christmas card every year.

Now I'm on the lookout for the 5th Mrs. X Ian. Like they say, "A wife in every port" I'm trying to get 
there.

*Disclaimer to the Kiddies: *Physical relations out of Holy Wedlock, you know what I mean: => 0, is sinful.


----------



## Fstbttms (Feb 25, 2003)

T34C said:


> I see things aimed at people who sail and want to spend some money. No age limits on that. They are also happy to take add money from any source too. This site is a marketing tool aimed at anyone interested.


Seriously? Your point is that children have disposable income to spend on sailing?







You and I both know that's not true.

You have the right to try to persuade forum users to follow your lead regarding the language used here. Just as I have the right to use whatever language I want within the confines of the forum's Terms of Use.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Fstbttms said:


> This ain't Disneyland, folks. It's a forum designed for and used by adults, primarily. If you don't want little Johnny to read some salty language, don't let him play on the internet. The rest of us shouldn't be expected to babysit your kids. And I guarantee they're hearing (and using) far worse language every day on the playground than is found here.
> 
> Just my $.02.


Of course they are hearing and using language that would curl your hair. We know it, they know it, we just don't admit it to one another. I remember having my godson let loose in the presence of his step mom one day and dragging him outside to tell him just that. "Say what you want in front of your mates , just don't say it in front of your mother." The light burst through and from thereon in all was well. Yes, he was a bit slow I admit, but most 10 year old males are, let's face it. (I KNOW I KNOW BLUEBOTTLE, YOURS IS THE EXCEPTION.)

On the other hand while, as I said in a previous post, this is essentially an adult site there are kids here and we probably should keep that in mind. It's not as if it's an "adult" site. Unless severely provoked I don't wander into a group of women and children and let fly with a stream of invective, errrrr ummmm, well yes I do but I probably shouldn't. 

BTW , I do take foul language to mean ####### FOUL ####### LANGUAGE and not the odd bloody or damn.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Fstbttms said:


> Seriously? Your point is that children have disposable income to spend on sailing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I do know it is true and so does every major company doing retail sales and marketing in the US! They don't always need their own money, many have mom or dads credit cards. It's not the same as when we were that age. I do doubt that the percentage of kids using this site is very high, but we don't know. I just looked at the bottom of the page and saw there were 13 users logged on, and 21 guests. Even if we knew about the members, there's know way to know about who the guests are.

*You have the right to try to persuade forum users to follow your lead regarding the language used here. Just as I have the right to use whatever language I want within the confines of the forum's Terms of Use*

Absolutly true. I never intended to imply other wise. I'm as guilty as anyone else, as I had to go back and do some editing just today! It's not my thread, I just thought it brought up a good point that I had been thinking already. Hopefully I can lead by example, but I'm sure I will be back doing more editing in the future.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I think that there are sites on the internet where it's appropriate to use a lot four letter words - I don't think that this is one of them. We all have different standards I realise, but there is a tenor of discussion that seems pretty common.

The board is a source of information certainly, but it's also a source of entertainment - an opportunity to gab with some folks and not have to buy them beer (or God forbid - pricey likker) or suffer the guy who wears too much cologne...  It takes a certain amount of thought to come up with an interesting phrase, or put-down, or double entendre, (or picture) and I appreciate the effort that people expend to do it. Far more entertaining to read that than the same five words with four letters over and over again. That's taking the lazy route.

Kids do use some pretty filthy language in the school yard. They do it because it's a bit naughty, because it's the cool thing to do, and because it's a new thing for them. It's not new for us. We've all had the chance to be plenty naughty (at least I hope the rest of you have too  ) and we know it's not cool outside a locker room or a peeler bar.

And - one more thing before I climb down from the pulpit...if someone mentions that they're uncomfortable with something, and it's not going to inconvenience me to make a bit of an accomodation for them, then why wouldn't I do it ? If I want to do exactly what I want, when I want, I get on my boat and I go sailing - alone. That's why I need the boat...but when I come back to the marina I curb my mouth and my actions the same way everyone else does, so that we can all enjoy the place equally.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Gui: *



Lages in the Azores is in the Atlantic, not in the Med...are you sure you delivered to the right person/place???

Click to expand...

*Yeah, I know you bhouy racers don't get out much. Get out your atlas and you'll see the Azores out in the atlantic. A great stopping place for trans atlantic hops. Write your name on the wall and have a drink at some bar I don't even remember the name, it's kinda like Hussongs(sp) in Ensenada with more elbow room.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

ianhlnd said:


> No Alex, it was there I met my 3rd X Mrs. Ian, The best 4 months of my life, and then she started to stop waxing, then I found out she wasn't really Majorihina, but was from Estoril, said it was the custom in her homeland, that once married, they let it all out. Went from 45 kilos to over 65 (in only 4 mos). I took off before she exploded!
> 
> Then again, in Porto Alegre Brasil, I met a beautiful lady who became the 4th X Mrs. Ian. Absolutely beautiful lady, misthao(sp), with money from cane! But then those lamb chops started growing and I hit the road. Get a christmas card every year.
> 
> ...


Oh I see. I was beginning to wonder if you had misplaced the word girlfriend from your lexicon. Ian , before you marry 'em check out their mothers. It can be a good guide to future development potential.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

> Seriously? Your point is that children have disposable income to spend on sailing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fastbottoms-

While I generally respect your answers, especially those dealing with bottom paint and the cleaning and care of such, you are showing absymal ignorance by saying this. Actually, if you looked at recent studies... the teen market is one that has a lot of disposable income.

Kids are getting jobs that pay more, and often have allowances or access to money from their parents, which gives them enormous buying power. I also know teens that make $25,000+ annually, doing things like web design, graphics, and animation. Some of them are kids I've taught about computers when they were younger. Being a teen isn't a limitation on making money if they are technically saavy.

They may not be buying new sailboats, but there is nothing that is stopping them from sailing, if that is where their interests lie. Look at the number of electronics, music, cell phones and phone service, computers, and other things that are often heavily marketed towards this age segment. They're not babies...but they are still children... with a fairly huge disposable income. *Madison Avenue wouldn't be aiming at this demographic for so many other things if the money weren't sitting there to be spent. *


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

tdw said:


> Oh I see. I was beginning to wonder if you had misplaced the word girlfriend from your lexicon. Ian , before you marry 'em check out their mothers. It can be a good guide to future development potential.


Excellent advice...


----------



## canadianseamonkey (Sep 4, 2006)

Hey Giu, I would suggest that since you agree on taking it easy on the language factor, that you tone down your racial slurs. Each post I read of yours includes some kind of racial comment usually towards the French. It really sucks that somebody from France put a hose in your boat and floaded it......get over it! You must live a real sheltered life if that's all you have to think about and frown upon on. Even your jokes on the "riddle" thread was racial towards the French. Do you want your kid to grow up like you.....a racist? I won't stoop to you level, (which is quite low looking at your pictures of you behind the wheel...what are you 5 feet tall?) and insult your culture, but I do suggest you take a step back and think before you post.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

You must not know the same G that I know.
Yes he makes silly comments about the French, but its not a serious threat or insults. Its all done in jest, nothing more.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

ianhlnd said:


> Gui:
> 
> Yeah, I know you bhouy racers don't get out much. Get out your atlas and you'll see the Azores out in the atlantic. A great stopping place for trans atlantic hops. Write your name on the wall and have a drink at some bar I don't even remember the name, it's kinda like Hussongs(sp) in Ensenada with more elbow room.


Ahhh you were there after all.

I have an Atlantic race this year from Lisbon to the Azores and back..We'll be on it!!!!! Let you know later...
Next year Lisbon madeira.

Last year was won by my boat's twin sister.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

CanadianSeaMonkey-

Actually, picking on the French, at least here in the United States, is kind of a running joke.... due to the extreme incompetence of their government and military for one... How many wars have the French won in the last 200 years... None... How many times has the US come in to save their butts... Well, let's see... WWI and WWII are the two big ones... and they did have the Vichy government, which was a sock puppet for the Germans. IIRC, they left a pretty big mess behind in both Cambodia and Vietnam. 

The French aren't a race... they are a nation... racial epithets are generally directed towards people of different skin color... which is really not the case with the French. Genetically, the French, British, Germans and most of Europe has considerable overlap, given the various invasions over the years. 

Picking on an African-American or an Asian, would be racist... Picking on the French is commonsense. 

I don't have a problem with the French as individuals... much like many foreigners don't have any issues with Americans as individuals...but some of the things that France does are rather embarrassing, much like much of what the current regime in power over here has done. The War in Iraq... makes little sense to anyone outside of the Bush administration. I feel most sorry for the poor US military that is stuck over there, with poor equipment and poorer prospects of coming home anytime soon. It wasn't their choice to go to fight there... they were just the guys and gals on duty when the war got started...


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

CSM - I can't speak for Giu, but I can say that I don't take his remarks about the French seriously. In fact, I don't take much of anything he says that isn't related directly to sailing, very seriously. He has lampooned pretty much everybody and every culture on here, including himself and his country. I realize, that being from Canada, there is a strong possiblity that you are of French descent, and so may take his remarks in a more personal vein, and while I don't doubt that he may have a certain antipathy towards France as a whole, I do doubt that he is predjudiced against the French people on a personal level.

This is to neither justify, nor rationalize his remarks. It's just my opinion of them.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

canadianseamonkey said:


> Hey Giu, I would suggest that since you agree on taking it easy on the language factor, that you tone down your racial slurs. Each post I read of yours includes some kind of racial comment usually towards the French. It really sucks that somebody from France put a hose in your boat and floaded it......get over it! You must live a real sheltered life if that's all you have to think about and frown upon on. Even your jokes on the "riddle" thread was racial towards the French. Do you want your kid to grow up like you.....a racist? I won't stoop to you level, (which is quite low looking at your pictures of you behind the wheel...what are you 5 feet tall?) and insult your culture, but I do suggest you take a step back and think before you post.


I see your point, and understand you do not understand it is all a joke. However...please note:

1) I am not at all racist, I lived in Africa for 4 years, and work in a lot of "other races" countries. I fear that not, as I am not racist, and thus "clean" to do whatever remarks I want. I actually do helping work for Africa. What do you do?
2) Racism and xenophobism (spell right??) is not the same. For your information, my race, as Portuguese, which is latin, is EXACTLY the same race as the French...so how can I be racist against my own race?? That I bet you did not know. The Spanish, Italians, French, Portuguese and Romanians are all the same race. FYI. OK??
3) I'm european...so far we don't have that political correct crap you guys have...and that's how I reason. Did I offend Africans, Arabs, Chinese or others??? NO I joke about my kind...get over it.
4) I am 6' tall, perhaps you don't see the difference because my wheels might be bigger than yours, thus the confusion.
5) and by reading your unfortunate post, I just realized, you actually have to climb up to talk to me...you attacked me with no reason, on things you do not know in a tone I don't need. That is really low...
6) Take your suggestion, and chew it...might be more nutritious for you.
7) leave my kid out of this

Please...I am a nice guy...I don't attack people (at least on purpose), I am not racist...so please leave the aaway from this, ok??


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

oh boy... I agree, shhh, there are kiddo's present.. we're supposed to be the "good example, eh?" Remember the little ones of today will be the ones responsible for choosing our nursing home. 

All I know is that when the Cuban has had enough of my shennanigans, she starts cussin' me out in spanish... LOL, I like it, it makes me ho**y :0... the problem is, her 13 year old has to translate, boy, talk about a mood killer.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I agree that racial slurs should be avoided, but talking about a nation is different, especially when it is in jest. I have no problems with anyone talking about the French, and I'm married to a cajun, so my in-laws are of French descent, and most speak cajun frech fluently.

Charlie


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

cardiacpaul said:


> oh boy... I agree, shhh, there are kiddo's present.. we're supposed to be the "good example, eh?" Remember the little ones of today will be the ones responsible for choosing our nursing home.
> 
> All I know is that when the Cuban has had enough of my shennanigans, she starts cussin' me out in spanish... LOL, I like it, it makes me ho**y :0... the problem is, her 13 year old has to translate, boy, talk about a mood killer.


I thought by now, you'd understand the gist of what she is saying if not the exact meaning of the words...you've probably had lots and lots of practice..


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

PBzeer said:


> and while I don't doubt that he may have a certain antipathy towards France as a whole, I do doubt that he is predjudiced against the French people on a personal level.


PB, Of course I don't have...I wouldn't joke if I had...I have no grunts about anyone...no time for that....

CSM, perhaps did not understand I was joking...now calling me "short" that was low  I might be "hairless", and extremely good looking...but I am not short!!! 

CSM, Anyway...if it makes you feel better, I'll stop the French jokes, if you remove your personnal attack on me, deal CSM??


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

So are we going to start to talk about sailing now ?


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

not a flippin word.. her eyes get big, theres much arm waving and other expressive gestures, plenty of head bobbing, lots of hands on hips, a swift well timed boot to whatever might be on the floor in close proximity jettisoned to destination unknown. 

The kid strolls thru and says... "whatever it was, she's pissed..."
thanks kid, firm grasp of the obvious is one of your strong suits. 

Thats the perfect time for me to mention that I really need to go to the boat... just to check on something.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

CP...somehow....I am seeing that.....mine does the same...but I understand what she says...I just pretend I'm not there!!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My wife just banishes me to the couch.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Ermmmm.....Freesail, I'm not sure how to break this to you, but......this post wasn't about sailing, other than in the sense of leaving a clean wake.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

cardiacpaul said:


> lots of hands on hips


Hands on hips are never a good thing.!!


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

canadianseamonkey said:


> Hey Giu, I would suggest that since you agree on taking it easy on the language factor, that you tone down your racial slurs. Each post I read of yours includes some kind of racial comment usually towards the French. It really sucks that somebody from France put a hose in your boat and floaded it......get over it! You must live a real sheltered life if that's all you have to think about and frown upon on. Even your jokes on the "riddle" thread was racial towards the French. Do you want your kid to grow up like you.....a racist? I won't stoop to you level, (which is quite low looking at your pictures of you behind the wheel...what are you 5 feet tall?) and insult your culture, but I do suggest you take a step back and think before you post.


PLEASE EVERYONE, say it with me now... French is not a race, its a nationality. It is derivitive used to describe those unfortunate soles living in FRANCE. Even if you consider yourself "French-Canadian", you are not French, hence the second word, you are Canadian because you live in Canada. If making a comment about someone because of where they are from were off limits, I'm afraid we would have to say good by to CNN. What would the rest of the world do for news (Canada included) if they weren't allowed to comment on the United States??


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

"Mais vale sair velejar...que sair para guerrear..." 

This is French for "Catalinas suck," which, in my opinion, is a very racist statement. You should be ashamed of yourself, T34C
Sailhog


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

sailhog said:


> "Mais vale sair velejar...que sair para guerrear..."
> 
> This is French for "Catalinas suck," which, in my opinion, is a very racist statement. You should be ashamed of yourself, T34C
> Sailhog


LOL!!! I actually took off the one that said Catalina sucks so as not to offend!!!   (Its Portuguese. French isn't worth the time it takes to learn it or the breath it takes to say it.)


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh, and I suppose some of your "best friends are Catalina owners." You're a rabid anti-Catalina-dite or whatever... Just face it! I'm sitting here singing, "We shall overcome..."
SH


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Catalina-dite, I think not!! I'll have you know I once PM'd Cruisingdad and he is Mr. Catalina.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

T34C said:


> I'll have you know I once PM'd Cruisingdad and he is Mr. Catalina.


So, to you, this is like marching on Selma?!


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhh, Selma. Now there was girl to remember. Tall w/long dark hair and big.... Oh wait.... Sorry.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

LOL -- That's good... 
This is a little off-topic, but I took the in-laws out for their first sail on Wednesday. Started off perfectly, then it started to pipe up... Mom-in-law just about lost her lid when the white-caps arrived. Looked like she'd been shot out of a circus cannon when we got back. Father-in-law is former Marine, and wanted to see Parris Island from the water. My little Catalina does not like chop... I suppose it's the 11' beam of a 30' boat. The hull sounded very very.... hollow... 
SH


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

SH - I think the term you're looking for would be Catalinaphobic. I'm sure if you could get this info to HRC, she would take up your cause forthwit.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

sailhog said:


> My little Catalina does not like chop... I suppose it's the 11' beam of a 30' boat. The hull sounded very very.... hollow...
> SH


I can't imagine how anyone could think bad thoughts about them!!  

PB- Thanks for not using the "H" word out loud!!!


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

PBzeer said:


> SH - I think the term you're looking for would be Catalinaphobic. I'm sure if you could get this info to HRC, she would take up your cause forthwit.


I recently went to one of the poorest neighborhood down here in South Carolina and spoke to some of the African Americans there about what it's like being discriminated against. They looked puzzled at first and one of them said, "But you're a white guy." That's when I told them that I'm a Catalina owner. I still feel like they didn't understand where I was coming from. They just looked at me like I was some sort of idiot. I don't get it.
SH


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

I obviously have come into this thread too late!


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Cruisingdad,
Since you're online, I have a question for you... Looking to upgrade from C30 to the 380 in a couple of years. I've got two beautiful little girls, wife, small dog. We'd like to head to fla and bahamas for 4-6 months. I've had my eye on a few late 1990s 380s... This would be a good family cruiser down there, wouldn't it? I love my C30, by the way.
sailhog


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

S-hog,

THat is what we did with our 380, of did you already know that?

At the time, only one child. He spent most of his years from 5 days old on it. Yes, perfect boat for that. Really heavy cruiser (in perspective). Avoid the tall rig, it makes the boat tender. Dont get a 155, 135 is better performer since this boat sails better flat. Draft will be a bit of an issue. With a wing, you are 5'4 without pots and pans. I think we were a solid 5'6 or better on board. The lazarette is pecuilair to crawl into, but nice and deep. We kept our generator in there, starboard locker. The 380 is actually the old morgan hull (if you did not know). They just popped a different top on it. Same mold, as I recall. I would sugest joining mainsheet if you have not, start poking around and get to know your 380 group. The 387 is not the same boat, though they threw it in with it??!!?? Oh well.

I will try and answer any questions you have... where my shady memory does not fail. PM, start a thread, whatever works. Take care.

- CD


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

CD,
Appreciate the help. I might hit you up for a little info as the time nears. Hopefully it's not in the too-distant future, as I'm climbing the walls here...
Thanks again.
Sailhog


----------



## canadianseamonkey (Sep 4, 2006)

Giu, thanks for your comments. I'm not asking that you stop French jokes, I do have a sense of humour and can laugh at myself and that I am French, French Canadian for the politically correct members. The orginal post talked about foul language and how we the members may want to be a little more careful since younger members, including your kid, are on this site. So, to add to this I was only proposing that we watch our comments about other cultures, that's all. We don't need to be encouraging negative thoughts to the younger generation.

Seriously, you don't look 6' tall and I'm sure your wheel is bigger than mine. Maybe you guys measure different than us in North America


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

French Canadian with an Ontario home port...No wonder you feel picked on!!

Actually...I just got back from Quebec...had a wonderful time and the FRENCH Canadians were great (unlike the folks across the sea...IMHO! ). Bon journee!


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Well, just for the record, I am 10 feet tall and bullet proof (Old Travis Tritt song none of you poor, non-texan, non country-listening, uneducated, lack of taste, non-Catalina driving folks would know).

(Smile)

- CD


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

CD- Do I need to send the disk to you to prove I have it, (and many others of the era!!) despite my lack of Catalina??


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

canadianseamonkey said:


> Giu, thanks for your comments. I'm not asking that you stop French jokes, I do have a sense of humour and can laugh at myself and that I am French, French Canadian for the politically correct members. The orginal post talked about foul language and how we the members may want to be a little more careful since younger members, including your kid, are on this site. So, to add to this I was only proposing that we watch our comments about other cultures, that's all. We don't need to be encouraging negative thoughts to the younger generation.
> 
> Seriously, you don't look 6' tall and I'm sure your wheel is bigger than mine. Maybe you guys measure different than us in North America


CSM..Great thank you.

Your post above really made me happy...here's why. When I woke up this morning, 5am here in beautifull Wyoming), to talk by MSN to my dear family back in Portugal, thanks MSN and thanks web Cam (not you Cam, the video Cam), and I read your post, it made very sad and depressed...I am not racist at all, on the contraire, and its true I do help, contribute and colaborate with less fortunate African Countries...which wouldn't be possibe were I racist...so reading someone telling me I am racist was bad, and insinuating that my son might grow to be a racist was...well a blow...I did pm some of the friends here, how sad I was. That was really unfare.

Anyway..please note that my jokes with the French, is obviously an exagerated joking, that pleases me a lot, specially seeing the reactions it gets, with a crowd like our American friends here, due to the last regretfull events between US and France regarding War on terrorism and so on...to me is joking with my own kind... see no harm...

Please note that my little insignifficant country, with all its difficulties did not say NO to the US in the effort in the War in the Middle East and in fact we sent soldiers and police men there to help (they don't fight, they keep peace in war damaged zones), the US troops. Few but good ones, as we say...

Anyway, back to what I wanted to say to you..since you replied so nicely and totaly unexpected to me, I also appologize for saying my wheel is bigger than yours, I was mad...I don't even know the size of your wheel, and am sure it suits you perfectly. So, I am sorry for the "stiff upper lip" remark about my boat Vs yours...OK?

Also sorry for saying you are low or acted low and for me saying I was higher level than you..I am not...

With all this you have showed signs of being a correct man, with great dignity personality and humble intentions...wich this site benefits from. Thank you.

I am exactly 1 meter 78, which is 2 cm short of 6' right?? eheheheh

I have no problems with being called small, short, bald or anything as long as intentions are clean..you know...in fun...I really don't care and can take a lot of abuse..look at all the things I get from the members here...if its joking I will welcome it...if its seriously I go away and stop all I am doing...obviously.

So, ltes joke again... and please..if I ever offend anyone, just send me a pm...sometimes my English does not help, sometimes i just get carried away.

G

All the way from beautifull Douglas Wyoming...the land where land is surprized for seeing nothing around it!!!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Sailhog-

Do we have to lecture you about bringing dogs, other than myself, aboard sailboats...especially if they're pseudo-bulldog genius grade bull terriers..


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> Well, just for the record, I am 10 feet tall and bullet proof (Old Travis Tritt song none of you poor, non-texan, non country-listening, uneducated, lack of taste, non-Catalina driving folks would know).
> 
> (Smile)
> 
> - CD


Pffff.... I bet that like all the Country music I hear here in Beautifull Douglas Wyoming...its about lonely Cowboys crying their A*** off because their ladies left them with another Cowboy from the next town (here at least 100 miles away, you drive that far from my house and you're talking French), they got fired, someone killed their dog, the car was stollen , and Wallmart ran out of square sleevless shirts!!!!


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Sailhog-
> 
> Do we have to lecture you about bringing dogs, other than myself, aboard sailboats...especially if they're pseudo-bulldog genius grade bull terriers..


Noah's ark had dogs. Think of the mess he had on his hands.
S-hog


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Giu,

That is exactly what country music is about!! You have been listening. Go get your cowboy boots on and cowboy hat. You will be loading up on Tritt and straight anytime now. 

And Giu, you never apologized to me like that. I am offended. (smile)


T-34,

And all this time I thought you had bad taste!!!! Are you sure that Tartan was not made in the Catalina plant?? I mean, think about it... are you SURE? Ahh, I see a little bit of concern, a little shred of doubt, that little voice in the back of your head, saying to you, "Could it be true? Could my boat be as high a quality as CD's? Could I quit calling it a boat and start calling it a yacht?"

Nah. Just a Tartan, Buddy. Keep dreaming.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> And Giu, you never apologized to me like that. I am offended. (smile)


CD..I have no appologies for you...I know I have unlimited credit in the bank of your pardon.....  

Besides..I stoped joking about your Catalina....we shouldn't joke about serious things and people's handicaps


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

werebeagle said:


> My wife just banishes me to the couch.


Mine occasionally reads this so if you don't mind I'll just morph into Sgt Schultz and know nussink.

Other than to note she is all sweetness and light. Love of my life.

Moring dear. trust you slept well.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

TDW--

Primo example of sucking up to the wife...and knowing your place...


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> TDW--
> 
> Primo example of sucking up to the wife...and knowing your place...


That obvious was it ? Gee , and I thought I was being soooooo subtle.

Bread. Butter. Side. Identify. Comprehend.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Giu-

Is Catalina one of CD's handicaps or serious things??? I can't tell.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Pffff.... I bet that like all the Country music I hear here in Beautifull Douglas Wyoming...its about lonely Cowboys crying their A*** off because their ladies left them with another Cowboy from the next town (here at least 100 miles away, you drive that far from my house and you're talking French), they got fired, someone killed their dog, the car was stollen , and Wallmart ran out of square sleevless shirts!!!!


Nashville crap Gui. The right stuff comes from Austin and Bakersfield, some even from Canada but Nashville is for the lost dogs and dead wives.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Hey you wacky wombat, that would be the Left stuff comes out of Austin ! <G>


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Ohhhhh TDW. You are trying to start a war!!! Straight, Tritt, Twitty, Jones, C Pride, and let's not forget Haggard, shaped the country music that is today. Robinson probably shaped theirs. 

What country music are you talking about, you WOMBAT! HAHA!! I am just kidding. 

- CD


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

I think there may be a coast guard regulation against country music on a sail boat.........


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Freesail99 said:


> I think there may be a coast guard regulation against country music on a sail boat.........


Of course there is....once you hear it you get so depressed you want to ram your boat into reefs, other boats and rocky beaches!!!!! 

That costs USCG a lot of money in SAR!!!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

PBzeer said:


> Hey you wacky wombat, that would be the Left stuff comes out of Austin ! <G>


Hee Hee, I knew someone would have to pick up on that.


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

wOA WOA WOA!!!!! walmarts out of sleevless T's, Dad gum! it aint even summer yet


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> Ohhhhh TDW. You are trying to start a war!!! Straight, Tritt, Twitty, Jones, C Pride, and let's not forget Haggard, shaped the country music that is today. Robinson probably shaped theirs.
> 
> What country music are you talking about, you WOMBAT! HAHA!! I am just kidding.
> 
> - CD


One can but try !! I'm sick of effing bulldogs. Her'es a quarter...

Really I should have said modern Nashville. I guess the Whiskey ain't workin' anymore.

You forgot Hank by the way but me I'm more partial to the likes of Townes van Zandt, Guy Clark, Steve Earl, Joe Ely, Fred Eaglesmith, Jimmie Dale Gilmore, Robert Earl Keen and the fella who started it all for me Gram Parsons. Ah the list goes on forever but the party never ends.

Just spare me the faux country like that Twain woman, Keith Urban and the other pretty boys in cowboy hats. Country my arse. Blech.

PS - for lovers of real country music look out for a fella called Dale Watson. He'll never be huge but he carries the tradition like a flag.


----------



## goose327 (Jun 11, 2001)

Cruisingdad said:


> Ohhhhh TDW. You are trying to start a war!!! Straight, Tritt, Twitty, Jones, C Pride, and let's not forget Haggard, shaped the country music that is today. Robinson probably shaped theirs.
> 
> What country music are you talking about, you WOMBAT! HAHA!! I am just kidding.
> 
> - CD


All good artists, BUT Haggard is a Bakersfield export, now living in Redding. Most of the truly GREAT ones came from the Central Valley of California. Merle, Buck, The Maddox Bros. and Rose, a couple of the Hanks, the list goes on forever and the party never ends,,,LOL.
And BTW, ALL of them go GREAT on the boat.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

TDW-

You have to admit that Shania is fairly easy on the eyes though...as are Carrie Underwood, Michelle Branch, and Faith Hill...just to name a few.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

goose327 said:


> All good artists, BUT Haggard is a Bakersfield export, now living in Redding. Most of the truly GREAT ones came from the Central Valley of California. Merle, Buck, The Maddox Bros. and Rose, a couple of the Hanks, the list goes on forever and the party never ends,,,LOL.
> And BTW, ALL of them go GREAT on the boat.


Hey Goose, have you checked out Hank III ?

(Man when that bloody Wombat hijacks a thread.....)


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

This is my favorite all time American song


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> TDW-
> 
> You have to admit that Shania is fairly easy on the eyes though...as are Carrie Underwood, Michelle Branch, and Faith Hill...just to name a few.


Faith Hill. Hmmmmm. I would.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Giulitta, your insane, lol I love it.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> This is my favorite all time American song


Yeah...well....you are part French after all....


----------



## goose327 (Jun 11, 2001)

Of course. I like III as much as I like his Grandad, and his Dad. I am a music lover, all kinds of music, even some classical, but country will always be my favorite. 
Since we've already 'jacked this thread,,, LOL,, some of the new stuff out of Texas is pretty good too. Darrell Dodd, has one out about his "New Tony Lamas" that you REALLY need to check out, Towns Van Zandt has a couple good ones out too. XM "Cross Country" and Sirius "Outlaw Country" are both excellent for the offbeat outlaw stuff.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

say what you want, Bob Wills is still the king.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

goose327 said:


> Of course. I like III as much as I like his Grandad, and his Dad. I am a music lover, all kinds of music, even some classical, but country will always be my favorite.
> Since we've already 'jacked this thread,,, LOL,, some of the new stuff out of Texas is pretty good too. Darrell Dodd, has one out about his "New Tony Lamas" that you REALLY need to check out, Towns Van Zandt has a couple good ones out too. XM "Cross Country" and Sirius "Outlaw Country" are both excellent for the offbeat outlaw stuff.


Thanks for that. I'll have a listen.

We apologise for this break in transmission and now return you to our scheduled programme.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

tdw said:


> Thanks for that. I'll have a listen.
> 
> We apologise for this break in transmission and now return you to our scheduled programme.


Here's TD'w favorite song from the States...but he can't sit after hearing it!!!!!!


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

CD- What kind of fan are you?? You never even mentioned the Carter family!!! Maybe the single leading influence in todays country music.

I assure my hull didn't come from any D$%$% Catalina mold! Though, now that you have brought all this up, I'm surprised I couldn't have sorted all this out sooner. I mean you sailing that floating doublewide and all I should have guessed your afinity for country music!!!    

tdw- You forgot Slim Dusty!


----------



## goose327 (Jun 11, 2001)

Giulietta said:


> Here's TD'w favorite song from the States...but he can't sit after hearing it!!!!!!


What's the joke? I love that song. Bluegrass is awsome, try "Foggy Mountain Breakdown" (theme from Bonny and Clyde) next time out,, it will make your boat 5kts faster.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Let's see now, C.W. McCall is now better known as Mannhiem Steamroller. And would that be Gram Parsons before the Byrds, with the Flying Burrito Bros., or his solo carrer with an unknown backup singer of the time named Emmy Lou Harris?


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

OHHHHH T-34!!! I was just waiting for you to pick up on that!!!! You will never sit on your boat again without looking around and wondering. I have planted the seed. CATALINA! CATALINA!! HAHAHAHAHAHHAH!!!!!! 

- CD


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

John- You're dating yourself with that post...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

goose327 said:


> What's the joke? I love that song. Bluegrass is awsome, try "Foggy Mountain Breakdown" (theme from Bonny and Clyde) next time out,, it will make your boat 5kts faster.


The joke is that song is from Deliverance.....where a man was a pig for a while...


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> OHHHHH T-34!!! I was just waiting for you to pick up on that!!!! You will never sit on your boat again without looking around and wondering. I have planted the seed. CATALINA! CATALINA!! HAHAHAHAHAHHAH!!!!!!
> 
> - CD


T...just ignore him...look at his avatar...a power boat..of course he does not know the difference


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

goose327 said:


> Bluegrass is awesome......


Goose, does this mean you have the entire Ricky Skaggs collection?


----------



## goose327 (Jun 11, 2001)

sailingdog said:


> John- You're dating yourself with that post...


Yeah but he has me wanting to fire up the turntable(oh geez, did I say that).
Oh, my SWEET Emmy Lou.... that girl can make a grown man cry. Her and Grahams version of "Love Hurts" is a tear jerker.


----------



## goose327 (Jun 11, 2001)

PBzeer said:


> Goose, does this mean you have the entire Ricky Skaggs collection?


No but I do have his first album, before he went totally bluegrass.

Giu, I got it,,LOL, I was just messin' with'ya.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

cardiacpaul said:


> say what you want, Bob Wills is still the king.


He sure is up there. Naturally enough you are familiar with Asleep at the Wheel. There was also an album out a few years back called Nod to Bob. Very very tasty.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

Cruisingdad said:


> OHHHHH T-34!!! I was just waiting for you to pick up on that!!!! You will never sit on your boat again without looking around and wondering. I have planted the seed. CATALINA! CATALINA!! HAHAHAHAHAHHAH!!!!!!
> 
> - CD


Not a chance!! Did your double wide come with the chile pepper lights already on the lifelines or was that an upgrade?? After you drop the anchor on that thing do you also have to then rig the tornado tie downs?  

CD- JUST JOKES!! The truth is you're only a rollbar away from a Hunter.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

PBzeer said:


> Let's see now, C.W. McCall is now better known as Mannhiem Steamroller. And would that be Gram Parsons before the Byrds, with the Flying Burrito Bros., or his solo carrer with an unknown backup singer of the time named Emmy Lou Harris?


That would be the Gram Parson of everything he ever did but Grievous Angel, the album he made with Emmy Lou is a definite stand out.

As for Emmy Lou......she only has to ask.....oh my.......that voice would calm the most troubled wombat.

You know that when Grievous Angel was released it was supposed to be billed as a Gram and Emmy Lou album but Grams wife put the kybosh on that.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

tdw - actually, Emmy Lou is on his first solo album, GP, as well.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

PBzeer said:


> tdw - actually, Emmy Lou is on his first solo album, GP, as well.


True but then she really was a back up singer, just as cute, just as talented nonetheless.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Talking about good singers...how about Brittney Spears???    

That makes a Cougar put dirt in his ears!!!


----------



## goose327 (Jun 11, 2001)

Britney's a singer?


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

PBzeer said:


> tdw - actually, Emmy Lou is on his first solo album, GP, as well.


There was a Roy Orbison doco on the box the other night with the clip of the song she did with Roy ('In Dreams' if my memory serves me well). Goosebumps.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

SD - if you're trying to tell me I'm old ..... I already knew that. <G> Considering I was born in the first half of the last century.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

goose327 said:


> Britney's a singer?


He comes from the continent that gave the world Abba, Julio Inglesias, and the Eurovision Song Contest, what can you expect ?


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

tdw - I have her first 4 albums, and three later ones, of which I like Bluebird the best. Hard to listen to those remakes of Poncho and Lefty after hearing her do it first.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I like what one captain I know say... "I must be young, I planned to die young and I'm not dead yet... "


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Hey now, there's about 6 ABBA songs I like.


----------



## goose327 (Jun 11, 2001)

Merle and Willie did it first, but I have to agree, she did bring a new demension to it.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Don't think so goose, she did it back in the '70s. If I recall correctly, Merle and Willie didn't do it till in the '80s. I could be wrong though.

In fact, I just checked, Emmylou in 77, Willie and Merle in 83. (was bugging me, so I had to know <G>)


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

So one day this girl decides to tatoo a photo of Elvis in her inside tigh...

She got it done, but the tattooist was way too drunk and made a mess out of it....she started complaining that it did not look like elvis...a big discussion broke and the tatooist said he would do a second elvis on her other tigh...

Again he messed it up...she's now really pissed off and they started discussing again...she leaves the store, the tattoist follows her and they're in the middle of the street discussing who the Elvis's look like....he said they look like elvis, she said they didn't...

she sees a guy coming down the street, lifts her skirt and asks him....who do these look like????

The guy looks well and says;

Well the two twins down in the tigh I don't know,,,the guy in the Middle its Willie Nelson!!!!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

FYI, for you Giu. It's thigh.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

She was obviously not a blond or redhead...


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

goose327 said:


> Merle and Willie did it first, but I have to agree, she did bring a new demension to it.





> tdw - I have her first 4 albums, and three later ones, of which I like Bluebird the best. Hard to listen to those remakes of Poncho and Lefty after hearing her do it first.


Actually Townes did it first cos he wrote the thing but one would have to say that Emmylou's version is sublime. Willie did a solo version of the thing as well and this might predate either ELH or W & M.


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

If Giulietta spends much more time in the country, we'll see him sporting a mullet and a T-shirt with a professional wrestler (rastler to some of you) on it.


----------



## goose327 (Jun 11, 2001)

PBzeer said:


> Don't think so goose, she did it back in the '70s. If I recall correctly, Merle and Willie didn't do it till in the '80s. I could be wrong though.
> 
> In fact, I just checked, Emmylou in 77, Willie and Merle in 83. (was bugging me, so I had to know <G>)


You're right,, my mistake. I didn't know it was written and first recorded by Townes VZ either.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I have to admit, I often forget about TVZ when I think of the song, even though I knew he wrote it.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Comparison test.





















Listen and weep. As Steve Earl once said "Townes is the greatest living American songwriter and I'll stand on Bob Dylans coffee table and tell him that". (Townes died in 1997) Not the world's greatest singer but a songwriter brings something special to a performance.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

goose327 said:


> You're right,, my mistake. I didn't know it was written and first recorded by Townes VZ either.


Actually I could be wrong in that maybe Willie's solo version was the first recording released. If you look closely at the video link of Willie and Merle you'll find Townes in the background playing guitar. Damn he was good and I never got to see him live.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

PBzeer said:


> Hey now, there's about 6 ABBA songs I like.


PB,
Your liking for Emmylou shows that even Republicans have their moments. Then they revert to type and listen to Abba and Barry Manilow.  (Wombat ducks and runs for his life)


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

tdw said:


> Comparison test.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the hell is wrong with you...are you waiting to die or something???

Depressive ....very dpressive....

That's it....I can take the offenses, the aggression, but this....I'm leaving the site and going to SA..less agressing there


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Errmmmm ......tdw? I'm not a Republican, I'm a conservative, in the Edmund Burke mold.

Do you perchance have any Amazing Rhytym Aces?

But, to be illustrative, the last CD I made has this on it:

Music on the Wind - Suzzy Boggus
Sword Dance from the Capriol Suite - Peter Warlock
La Luna/Winter in July - Sarah Brightman
Hold on Tight (to your dream) - ELO
No Holly for Miss Quinn - Enya
Love's Been a Little Bit Hard on Me - Juice Newton
Cool Change - Little River Band
She Was - Talking Heads
Canon in D - Pachlebel
My Maria - B.W. Stevenson
Hollywood Nights - Bob Seger
Sad 'Ol Love Song - Firefall
You Were on My Mind - We Five
Is She the One - Verlon Thompson
Little in Love - Dixiana
Calico Lady - Poco
When You Say Nothing At All - Allison Krauss
He Doesn't See Me - Sarah Brightman


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> What the hell is wrong with you...are you waiting to die or something???
> 
> Depressive ....very dpressive....
> 
> That's it....I can take the offenses, the aggression, but this....I'm leaving the site and going to SA..less agressing there


What do you expect from a manic depressive paranoid schizophrenic wombat ? Soundtrack of my life "Songs to commit suicide by"


----------



## goose327 (Jun 11, 2001)

Oh Giu, how can you not like that? 
I have to say though, as much as I like Dylan, that was NOT his best performance. 
Emmy is Emmy, nothing she sings is bad, but I still like Willie and Merles better.

Hey guys, I hate to bring up something as dumb as boats, BUT, somebody please tell me it's OK to drill a 1/2" hole near the top of me mast, before I do it. I've looked at every angle and there's no way I can get the coax through without drilling a hole. I was hoping I could get it past the halyard rollers but it won't go.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

PBzeer said:


> Errmmmm ......tdw? I'm not a Republican, I'm a conservative, in the Edmund Burke mold.
> 
> Do you perchance have any Amazing Rhytym Aces?
> 
> ...


I do as a matter of fact. A very old tape of their first album and a cd of more recent stuff.

Havn't heard any SB for years. I remember she did a song with Mary Chapin Carpenter and Trisha Yearwood some years back. The harmonies were electrifying.

Just pulling your leg on the politics. Us left wing bleeding heart liberals have to take every opportunuty we get.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

goose327 said:


> Oh Giu, how can you not like that?
> I have to say though, as much as I like Dylan, that was NOT his best performance.
> Emmy is Emmy, nothing she sings is bad, but I still like Willie and Merles better.
> 
> Hey guys, I hate to bring up something as dumb as boats, BUT, somebody please tell me it's OK to drill a 1/2" hole near the top of me mast, before I do it. I've looked at every angle and there's no way I can get the coax through without drilling a hole. I was hoping I could get it past the halyard rollers but it won't go.


No problem...but do it on the front


----------



## goose327 (Jun 11, 2001)

Giulietta said:


> No problem...but do it on the front


Thanks G,, glad you said not the front, that's where I had planned,,oops. Side then, about 2" down. Got it, carry on.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

tdw - had to edit and finish the list, dang thing posted before I was done.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

goose, you can get a "cable clam" to run the coax through the deck, which should give you a water tight seal.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

goose327 said:


> Oh Giu, how can you not like that?
> I have to say though, as much as I like Dylan, that was NOT his best performance.
> Emmy is Emmy, nothing she sings is bad, but I still like Willie and Merles better.
> 
> Hey guys, I hate to bring up something as dumb as boats, BUT, somebody please tell me it's OK to drill a 1/2" hole near the top of me mast, before I do it. I've looked at every angle and there's no way I can get the coax through without drilling a hole. I was hoping I could get it past the halyard rollers but it won't go.


I use a very small chain link when I need to feed something like that. If you keep the mast on an angle (I'm presuming mast is out of the boat) the weight of the chain and the assistance of that gravity thingy it will slide all the way down and will pull the line through after it. .


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

goose327 said:


> Thanks G,, glad you said not the front, that's where I had planned,,oops. Side then, about 2" down. Got it, carry on.


I said do it in the front.....too late??? oh well its ok!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I really like the TVZ version, although the version I play is kind of a cross between TVZ and ELH. ALso the Highwaymen did a version.

Also, I'm surprised no one mentioned Lefty Frizell, Steve Goodman, John Prine.

And Giu, if the country music gets you depressed, just play it backwards. Then you get your house back, your dog back, your girl back, you get out of jail.

And then there's The perfect country and western song.


----------



## goose327 (Jun 11, 2001)

PBzeer said:


> goose, you can get a "cable clam" to run the coax through the deck, which should give you a water tight seal.


I'll have to order it, we don't have anything like that around here. I was going to use a gromet and a little silicone. 
Look's like a good time to put a little money in the hands of our sponser.


----------



## goose327 (Jun 11, 2001)

Giulietta said:


> I said do it in the front.....too late??? oh well its ok!!


Man, that's TWICE today I've done that. Not a problem, I didn't do it yet. Maybe after I do my "yard work" tomorrow I'll do it.


----------



## goose327 (Jun 11, 2001)

werebeagle said:


> I really like the TVZ version, although the version I play is kind of a cross between TVZ and ELH. ALso the Highwaymen did a version.
> 
> Also, I'm surprised no one mentioned Lefty Frizell, Steve Goodman, John Prine.
> 
> ...


lol, ABSOLUTLEY!! 
All three are good, Lefty more for his pickin', Goodman great lyricist, but Prine is a master wordsmith.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

werebeagle said:


> And Giu, if the country music gets you depressed, just play it backwards. Then you get your house back, your dog back, your girl back, you get out of jail.
> 
> And then there's The perfect country and western song.


That is one of the funniest songs I have ever heard

Thanks


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I've only got Goodman's song as done by David Allen Coe.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

And then there's Bill Stains and Blaze Foley.

Charlie


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The Coe version is the most well known, and the version I have also, but youtube didn't have that version.


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

Here G, It aint all depressing, you'll like this I don't care who ya are


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

John Prine is the Man
Anyone who can fit "baby poop that is, the worst kind" Into a song is the Man.


----------



## Neises (Feb 24, 2007)

That ain't country you crazy city slickers -- you're welcome.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

I keep waiting for someone to bring up my favorite country song....

*Get Your Tongue Out of My Mouth 'Cause I'm Kissing You Goodbye*


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

No, that's bluegrass.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> I keep waiting for someone to bring up my favorite country song....
> 
> *Get Your Tongue Out of My Mouth 'Cause I'm Kissing You Goodbye*


My all time favorites, by Willie Nelson:

*Your love ran down my leg and now you're gone

I should have "bonked" ohhh what's her name*


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Cam

I'm not familiar with that one, but there's always "You Done Stomped On My Heart"

And I just found this list of 25 top country songs.25 top country songs

Charlie


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

On the goodman page in youtube there's a link to the Seldom Scene doing Arlo Guthrie's classic "City of New Orleans". Also AG's version plus one by Jerry Reed. Even to a Wombat, that song is so evocative of the USA.

Amazing some of the names popping up here. Werebeagle I don't know Bill Stains but Blaze Foley ? Seriously wonderful. His last studio album before he died has just been released by the way. His "Looking to Fly" must be one of the most beautiful songs ever written. Merle does a great version of it as well.

John Prine , big tick. Lefty Frizzel , up there with Hank.

I've just moved from home to the office. It's Saturday he shrieked why must I go through this crap. Why ? Cos the Taxman has had the gall to ask for last years tax returns, sheesh.

Was listening to Chris Smither in the automobile. Now that man plays a mean guitar.

Way out of left field and definitely NOT country but anyone here from New Jersey ? Southside Johnny and the Asbury Jukes. Oh yes !






Check the backing singers. Some goofball called Springsteen plus Steve van Zandt. He of the E Street band and the Sopranos.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

*I Knew I'd Hit Rock Bottom When I Woke Up On Top Of You

I'm So Miserable Without You, It's Like Having You Here *


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

werebeagle said:


> Cam
> 
> I'm not familiar with that one, but there's always "You Done Stomped On My Heart"
> 
> ...


Very funny our beagle is named Charlie


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

TDW

I liked that. And Springsteen's stuff is worth listening too also.

And getting into less well known stuff, Steve Seskin, Pierce Pettis, Cliff Eberhardt, Chuck Brodsky, John Gorka.

And then two of my favorite guitar players, Phil Keaggy, and Mark Knopfler.

Charlie


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

*Honey now that you're gonne welcome the 52'*

*My kids are yours, have them back*


----------



## Neises (Feb 24, 2007)

werebeagle said:


> No, that's bluegrass.


Tough crowd... A lil better?


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Speaking of guitar players, you ever see the late Toy Caldwell of Marshall Tucker Band? He used a bare thumb, no fingers on a Fender Strat. Sheeshhh, I could barely get my thumb in there on my bass. He was something else to watch.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

werebeagle said:


> TDW
> 
> I liked that. And Springsteen's stuff is worth listening too also.
> 
> ...


His Seeger Sessions is a ripper bewdy bottler.

Man I hate it when some smart ass knows something I don't !!  Only guy on that list I know is Chuck Brodsky. Know absolutely nothing about the game but his Hockey Fight Song is fabulous.

Then there's Billy Joe Shaver and Ray Wylie Hubbard.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

OK, bony fingers is country.

SS, that's a different version of the same thing Neisis posted.

Charlie


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Oddly enough, Hoyt's biggest hit was by a rock band, Three Dog Night - Joy to the World. And Joe South, another country writer wrote Hush, as made popular by Deep Purple.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

soul searcher said:


> No this is bluegrass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Talk about an all star band !!! WhooooWheee.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

PB you play music??? wow..

I can play door bells, elevator buttons, cell phone keys and play with my kids


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by soul searcher
No this is bluegrass




like lindsey buckingham PBEEZ

Wonderfull Soul...thanks

I didn't know Steve martin played banjo...never liked the guy...but this is incredible

Thanks


----------



## goose327 (Jun 11, 2001)

I told ya G, that song will add 5 kts to your boat.


----------



## soul searcher (Jun 28, 2006)

The Original video was even more star studded than that. and in it you could tell Steve Martin was sweatin bullets playing with those guys. If you didnt know, the guy left of Earl is his Son. Heard a lot of Flatt and Scruggs when I was litttle.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

TDW

I haven't heard Seldom Scene's version of City Of New Orleans, but I love the song, and I also enjoy Seldom Scene. I'll have to check out that video.

Charlie


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Another great band is the Austin Lounge Lizards.

Charlie


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

werebeagle said:


> Another great band is the Austin Lounge Lizards.
> 
> Charlie


Oh yes. Another great Austin act. Austin itself is littered with the buggers. Pity the place isn't on the ocean or I'd probably move there.


----------



## Cruiserwannabe (Jan 28, 2006)

*here you go Beagle*





but personally I like Arlos better


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Man, talk about thread drift...


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

And we forgot all about Warren Zevon.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Bring Lawyers, Guns, and Money.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

You're such an excitable boy.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

PBzeer said:


> And we forgot all about Warren Zevon.


Now that's inforgiveable. WZ was a bit uneven on record but a great live act. Saw him not long before the cancer took over. One of the best semi acoustic gigs I've ever seen.

Randy Newman and John Cale are another couple whose recorded output tends to be spotty but are mesmerising live. (That could sound as if I saw them as a duet, not so.)


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Speaking of which if you get the chance to see Keiren Kane and Kevin Welch doing there duo performance it's worth the price of admission.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

And then there's also Keb Mo'.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Ah yes. Post Beatles my first big musical awakening was through the Blues. First up with the English funnily enough. I was in awe when I first heard John Mayall's Bluesbreakers with some young punk called Clapton on guitar, then Paul Butterfield (oh the players that went through his band, Santana, Mike Bloomfield, Dave Sanborn and lots more) then Robert Johnson and Sonny Boy Williamson. 
Do you remember a thing called Super Session ? Al Cooper, Mike Bloomfield and Stephen Stills with a bit of help from Carlos Santana and Elvin Bishop from memory. 
It's an interesting thing that many young kids in the sixties were turned onto the Blues by white Englishmen but there you go. (This is reading a tad strange, sounds like I'm saying all of these people were English. Not so)

Non Blues but I don't believe we've mentioned Neil Young or that icon of icons The Band. For shame.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey got to TV channel PBS..they are playing a large Country music concert...
PBS on TV..

Me I'm watching the Discovery channel..so I become smart as SD!!!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

What about all the guitarists that came through the Yardbirds?


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

You should be listening to your Mariza albums.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

tdw said:


> You should be listening to your Mariza albums.


TDW...My Mariza????? You know her???? Outstanding!!!!

I tought you guys didn't like it because she sings Portuguese fado!! 

MARIZA A GRANDE VOZ DE PORTUGAL !!!!!!!!!!!!!! ISTO SIM É FADO!!!

Check above link out to the end...it makes me tear the eyes....the very end!!!

Please please tell me you like her...please....for us its like a godess...


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> TDW...My Mariza????? You know her???? Outstanding!!!!
> 
> I tought you guys didn't like it because she sings Portuguese fado!!
> 
> ...


Gotcha !!

To be honest Gui I'd never heard of her until yesterday when there was a clip of one of her concerts on TV. She is touring Australia this year so I guess I'd better get some tickets. Looks like it should be a great show. She cuts quite a figure on stage and I'm not just talking eye candy.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Did you open the link???

What do you feel when you hear it...I mean since you don't understand what she says, and what is Fado...

If you see her, it money well spent....she'r phenomenal..at least for us..


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Giulietta said:


> Did you open the link???
> 
> What do you feel when you hear it...I mean since you don't understand what she says, and what is Fado...
> 
> If you see her, it money well spent....she'r phenomenal..at least for us..


The clip I saw last night was from the same concert. So much for short fat hairy Portuguese women. I have to say that Fado (using that clip as an example) is a lot easier on the ears than vocal Flamenco. Pretty much a kick arse bunch of players behind her as well.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

tdw said:


> The clip I saw last night was from the same concert. So much for short fat hairy Portuguese women. I have to say that Fado (using that clip as an example) is a lot easier on the ears than vocal Flamenco. Pretty much a kick arse bunch of players behind her as well.


Which led me on to Amalia. I think I can handle this Fado stuff.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Fado means fate....destiny...and its a very typical type of song that only exists in Portugal where the singers sing in a very sad melancolic type of tone, about love, life, detah and such...

It dates back to middle age and its allways allways played with the Portuguese guitar....in it self a thing I can't describe..they cry..these guitars

Here's some guy playing it.

And here some more...again only in Portugal.

By the way..I grew up with the sons of one of Portugal's most famous "fadista" the singer of fados his name is Rodrigoi

AND HERE THE QUEEN AMALIA

this is my Country....enjoy


----------

